# Top nệm dành cho người đau lưng



## Ngo Viet An Khang (19/3/19)

Bạn thường xuyên ngồi làm việc lâu, hay tuổi tác đã cao dẫn đến tình trạng đau mỏi lưng, cột sống và cần tìm một chiếc nệm có thể giúp bạn đỡ mệt mỏi sau ngày dài làm việc, thoải mái thả lỏng cơ thể trên chiếc nệm vừa êm ái vừa không gây nhức mỏi. Bài viết Top Nệm Dành Cho Người Đau Lưng sẽ là giải pháp thiết thực nhất cho bạn khi quyết định mua nệm bảo vệ cột sống lưng khỏi những cơn đau nhức.




Top Nệm Dành Cho Người Đau Lưng​
Như chúng ta đã biết, cột sống được cấu tạo từ nhiều đốt sống chồng chất lên nhau thành một đường sống lưng thẳng giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể. Ban ngày chúng ta hoạt động, vui chơi, các đốt sống hoạt động liên tục dẫn đến tình trạng mỏi lưng, vì vậy, về đêm, khi đi ngủ, bạn phải giữ cho cột sống được ngay thẳng, thư giãn tuyệt đối. Do đó, chúng ta phải chọn một chiếc nệm đáp ứng được độ đàn hồi, độ nâng đỡ cơ thể tốt.

*Chọn nệm cứng hay mềm?*
Theo các chuyên gia và bác sĩ về xương đều khuyên rằng người bị chứng đau mỏi lưng nên nằm nệm có độ cứng vừa phải, không nên nằm nệm quá cứng hay quá mềm sẽ ảnh hưởng đến độ cong của cột sống. Nệm quá cứng sẽ làm cho cột sống chịu áp lực cực lớn gây đau nhức nghiêm trọng hơn. Còn ở nệm quá mềm, khi nằm nệm lún xuống, làm lưng bạn bị cong xuống, không nâng đỡ được cơ thể. Tóm lại, nên chọn một chiếc nệm có độ đàn hồi tốt, linh hoạt nâng đỡ cơ thể ở bất kỳ tư thế ngủ nào.

Theo kết quả khảo sát thực tế cho thấy, người dùng rất hài lòng với các sản phẩm nệm chất liệu từ cao su thiên nhiên và bông ép, hỗ trợ tốt cho chứng đau lưng, họ thấy thoải mái hơn khi ngủ và giảm tình trạng khó ngủ.




Chọn nệm có độ cứng và đàn hồi tốt​
Ngoài ra, nệm phải đảm bảo được độ thoáng mát, thông khí tối ưu, không có hiện tượng hầm nóng lưng để giúp bạn có giấc ngủ trọn vẹn hơn. Sau đây là Top nệm dành cho người đau lưngphù hợp với các tiêu chuẩn của nệm có thể hỗ trợ cột sống của bạn.

*TOP 1: Nệm Bông Ép EVERON*
EVERON là dòng nệm bông ép đã xuất hiện trên thị trường hơn 20 năm, với chất lượng sản phẩm tuyệt vời từ công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại và sự giám sát của các chuyên gia nệm hàng đầu Hàn Quốc. Xứ xở Kim chi Hàn Quốc luôn chú trọng an toàn sức khỏe lên hàng đầu. Được sản xuất từ sợi bông PE ép chặt, tạo nên độ đàn hồi cao, không bị lún, xẹp, hỗ trợ nâng đỡ cơ thế tốt, không gây đau lưng, cong cột sống.

Nệm có độ phẳng tuyệt đối, giúp hỗ trợ tuần hoàn, lưu thông máu tốt. Bên ngoài, nệm được bao bọc bởi lớp vải Jacqua có độ bền cao, hoa văn đẹp, thoáng khí và thoát ẩm nhanh. Khi ngủ, nệm không gây ra triệu chứng mệt mỏi trong và sau khi ngủ. Đặc biệt, nệm có thể dễ dàng đem giặt bằng nước, đảm bảo vệ sinh được thường xuyên và phù hợp với độ nóng ẩm của không khí tại Việt Nam. Nệm được thiết kế gấp 3, gọn nhẹ, thuận tiện di chuyển và gấp gọn. Nệm được bảo hành trong 5 năm.




_Nệm bống ép EVERON hỗ trợ tốt cho xương và cột sống_​
*TOP 2: Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA*
Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA là dòng sản phẩm được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, không chứa chất độc hại và không lẫn tạp chất. Nệm tạo được độ cứng cáp và dẻo dai vừa phải, giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể, cột sống tốt. Cấu trúc nệm được phân bổ đồng đều với trọng lượng của cơ thể người, giúp lưng và cột sống của bạn luôn ở tư thế thoải mái nhất, không bị đau mỏi. Thiết kế các lỗ tròn trên cả 2 bề mặt tạo độ thoáng khí vượt trội, mang đến cảm giác êm ái và thoáng mát ở mọi góc độ. Ngoài ra, lớp vải bọc 4D Spacer tạo cho nệm độ mềm mại và êm ái, càng nằm càng thích vì nệm thoáng mát và êm dịu.

Nệm cao su thiên nhiên được sản xuất bởi dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại và nghiêm ngặt, đảm bảo khử hoàn toàn mùi khó chịu của cao su, không gây ảnh hưởng đến da khi sử dụng. Màu trắng của nệm tạo cảm giác dịu nhẹ và sang trọng, tinh tế cho gian phòng của bạn. Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm.




Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA hoàn toàn 100% cao su thiên nhiên, không độc hại và an toàn cho cơ thế​
*TOP 3: Nệm Bông Ép EDENA*
Nệm bông ép EDENA nổi bậc với độ phẳng cao rất tốt cho người bị đau lưng, khả năng nâng đỡ cơ thể tuyệt vời. Nệm được sản xuất từ chất liệu bông Polyester, tạo nên độ đàn hồi cao, không bị biến dạng hay lún, xẹp. EDENA còn được chần gòn phần vỏ nệm, tạo nên độ êm ái và sang trọng cho nệm. Nệm còn được thiết kế dạng gấp gọn, tiện lợi di chuyển mọi nơi mà bạn muốn. Nệm được bảo hành 5 năm.




Nệm bông ép EDENA có độ phẳng cao, nâng đỡ tốt toàn bộ cơ thế​
*TOP 4: Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên Liên Á*
Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Liên Á hoàn toàn được sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, được xử lý nghiêm ngặt, cho ra sản phẩm không gây độc hại, kích ứng da. Nệm đàn hồi cao và bền bỉ bởi cấu trúc lỗ vuông ở mặt này và lỗ nhỏ ở mặt còn lại. Nhờ tính dẻo dai và độ đàn hồi của nệm, giúp cơ thể bạn được nâng đỡ từ đầu đến chân, tạo cảm giác thoải mái khi nằm, xóa tan mệt mỏi và ngủ thật ngon đến sáng. Đặt biệt, nệm không gây ra tiếng động hay rung lắc khi bạn xoay, lăn mình trên nệm, thoải mái không gây phiền người nằm bên cạnh.

Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm.




Nệm cao su thiên nhiên Liên Á tốt cho người đau lưng​*TOP 5: Nệm Bông Ép Vạn Thành*
Đây là dòng nệm bông ép được cấu thành bởi cao su và gòn ép, kết cấu rất vững chắc và bền bỉ, độ đàn hồi và khả năng nâng đỡ của nệm vượt trội, giúp xương của bạn được bảo vệ tối đa. Thiết kế nệm gấp gọn, tiện lợi cho không gian phòng nhỏ và dễ dàng mang vác. Nệm được bảo hành 5 năm.




Nệm bông ép Vạn Thành kết cầu chặt chẽ, thiết kế gấp 3 tiện dụng​
*TOP 6: Nệm Bông Ép Kim Cương*
Nệm Bông Ép Kim Cương được sản xuất theo dây chuyền công nghệ của Hàn Quốc từ sợi bông Polyeste ngoại nhập cao cấp. Loại bông này hoàn toàn không gây kích ứng da, thoáng mát tuyệt đối, không lo ngại thời tiết nóng bức tại Việt Nam. Nệm đạt tiêu chuẩn nệm chất lượng về độ nâng đỡ cơ thể khi nằm, êm ái không bị xẹp, lún theo thời gian. Thiết kế theo gam màu trắng tao nhã, sang trọng, hoa văn trên áo nệm được thêu rất tỉ mỉ và khéo léo. Dễ dàng vệ sinh, di chuyển hay xếp gọn nệm nhờ thiết kế gấp 3, phù hợp với mọi không gian sống. Kim Cương đảm bảo mang lại giấc ngủ ngon và sâu cho người nằm.

Nệm được bảo hành từ 5-7 năm.




Nệm Bông Ép Kim Cương khẳng định chất lượng nệm đạt chuẩn quốc tế​


----------



## Tu Anh (20/3/19)

cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ bài viết


----------

